# Sisser Vinyl Transfer, Not sticking



## DigitalInkArts (Jul 20, 2011)

I am new to transfering and I have researched a lot before jumping in. I can see that doing the job and reading about the job are two different stories! 

I purchased sisser easy weed. I have a press that is in celsius. Didnt realize it when I ordered it.

So sisser calls for 10 second preheat then 302 F for 30 seconds. That is 150 C. on my machine.
Every time I press that way, The letters start peeling off the shirt after a day or two.

I have noticed that at 90 seconds all is good. ( these are 100% cotton by the way)
So, Should I try upping my temp for a shorter time or keep it at 90 seconds?! And risk a burn down the line? 

It seems like an awful long time to press something.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I apply my Siser Ez Weed 305 F for 13 sec. I have shirts, I did 6 yrs. ago, still going strong. Are you using new unwashed shirts? Many laundry additives can cause vinyl not to adhere. Look under application
Siser EasyWeed 15" x BY THE FOOT


----------



## DigitalInkArts (Jul 20, 2011)

Unwashed brand new. Maybe a bad stock?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

What pressure? You may not be using correct pressure.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

No problems here, been using it a long time, 302-305 for 10-12 seconds, 30 seconds is way to long also. Have the right amount of pressure on your press?
Mike


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I do just fine with Siser Easy Weed....But do not press too long or too hard....Both will cause the glue to deteriorate and not stick....


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

Right off of the EasyWeed instr. sheet.
Preheat garment for 10-15 secs.
Using medium pressure press for 13 secs at 302F or 150C. Peel hot or cold.
use kraft paper or teflon sheet over transfer.


----------



## DigitalInkArts (Jul 20, 2011)

What is considered Medium pressure? I have a dial that I crank to feel. I crank it to the point where it just goes down with what I consider medium force. When I lift it I have to give it a tug. It isnt the most expensive heat unit. So maybe thats partially it.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Are you sure the press is heating to the correct temp and heating evenly? You can check it with a heat gun or heat press test strips. The gun can be purchased at harbor freight or auto parts stores. The test strips are available from most companies that sell heat presses.


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

Unless you have a press with a digital pressure read out then I guess it does come down to feel/trial & error/experience.


----------



## SquareBiz (Aug 27, 2011)

I had problems when I first started using Siser but realized I had to adjust the pressure and made sure I preheated the material. Now its all good and use different types of their vinyl.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

pre press the shirt, check your temp as well with a direct contact temp device.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Try 10-12 seconds. Excessive heat (or excessive pressing time) may be affecting the adhesive.

Medium force is about the force you need to press it down by one hand(with a "medium" force). Heavy pressure would require 2 hands or some force with one hand. These are rough guides as "medium" force varies from person to person. but hopefully you got the idea


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

I had this problem of not sticking and after dojng some digging I found out the roll I bought was a bad lot. I told Siser and they wanted the number inside the tube and they determined it was bad and replaced it.

New roll worked great.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

That is what I can't understand with big companies. What the hell do they need the number for? What if a customer purchased it by the yard and does not have the number? A bad vinyl is a bad vinyl whether it has been previously determined or not. I would think that they can identify their own vinyl even without the number.

And siser distributor here in the Philippines is doing something that is not only against fair trade practices but outright illegal. They'd:

1) insist that siser is not vinyl but something better. http://siserna.com/ refers to them as Heat Transfer Vinyl.
2) They'd quote you the price of the vinyl without the 12% tax which is a bit tricky and illegal here. 

Knowing how "some" companies do business here, and local siser's seemingly lack of sincerity, I just hope that those bad lot that "does not stick" does not find its way here. I don't think anyone buys siser by the roll here so there is no lot number inside the tube to give.


----------

